
Show HN: hnCommentWatcher (useful?) - iambot
http://christopherdebeer.github.com/hnCommentWatcher/
======
iambot
I'm one of those many people that enjoy/procrastinate-by reading Hacker News.
So in a helpless attempt to be productive/efficient I've created
hnCommentWatcher. Yet another HN bookmarklet. Currently I swear by
@mrspeaker's Hackemup bookmarklet [1], it really is brilliant, but its only
for the front page, and I still find it painful to follow the comment threads
for each individual post (which I believe is where I get the most use (see:
intellectual stimulation) out of Hacker News). So this is my solution.

What it does:

hnCommentWatcher is a bookmarklet that you use on individual posts/threads,
which then refreshes the page every so often and indicates which comments are
new, and allows you to easily navigate between them, meaning you can open a
thread read the comments then come back later and follow the discussion
without having to decipher which comments are new and which you've already
read.

Other features include, highlighting the original poster of the thread (OP),
as well as assigning each user a colour swatch so it's easier to differentiate
between them and identify when/where a particular user has contributed.

~~~
barumunk
looks nice, thanks

